# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.7.2

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.7.2 - Broadcom BCM21654 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage added!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.7.2 is out! 
Added support for Broadcom BCM21654 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage. Also added support
for Samsung GT-S6010, Samsung GT-S6012, LG C660H, LG C660R, Toshiba G810 and Toshiba G910!   Medusa Box v1.7.2 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models: *Samsung GT-S6010* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-S6012* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG C660H* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG C660R* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Toshiba G810* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Toshiba G910* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- Added support for Broadcom BCM21654 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage.
- Repair files are uploaded to the support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Medusa is still the best there is giving you support for the latest mobile devices and CPUs.ned, there's gonna be more!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

